# Branding Iron Source?



## mporter (May 5, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right forum for this, but for the woodworkers out there that brand their workpieces, I would like to know where they got the brands? I would like to burn my logo into my projects. Anyone got a source I should try?


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

Woodcraft sells them. You can get your own logo etc for extra cost.

http://www.woodcraft.com/search2/search.aspx?query=branding%20irons

DanK


----------



## mporter (May 5, 2011)

Yeah I saw that woodcraft sells them, I just didn't see any that I could send them an image and they send me a brand. It is a custom logo, probably should have made that clear in my post.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Take a look at brandnew.net. I have never purchased from them, but they seem to have a nice selection.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

Try this on for size:
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2000979/9908/branding-iron-electric-logosignature.aspx

DanK


----------



## mporter (May 5, 2011)

thanks dan, didn't see that one listed I guess.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I bought mine from Brandnew.net I think, many years ago and it still works fine.

I purchased the drill press version, that way I can set up a fence and accurately brand a number of items in the same location and it saves time.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

This is the cheapest completely custom branding iron I could find online:

http://www.amazon.com/Signature-Here-Branding-without-borders/dp/B000J19YTI/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=BH66UKWIQ58Q&coliid=I2TAJ0IXDJJUQI

Right now I just have a "handcrafted by" standard rockler model, but someday I may order one of these.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

There are several that do custom work. However, the more custom the more it costs.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I've seen the WC irons. I think I would also like a date stamp.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

My avatar is my brand. I got it from Rick Herget. 
http://www.brandingequipment.com/


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

BRANDS FIRST IS A GOOD PLACE TO GET THOSE IRONS AND THEY ARE cheaper and better than woodcraft irons, flame irons are 69.00 and they have some nice logos to pic from


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Here's a few more.

http://www.brand-first.com/

http://www.branding-irons.biz/index.html

http://www.woodburning.com/toolshop/detail.asp?iPro=164&iType=17

http://www.lhbrandingirons.com/


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

I met Terry Desilets at a show a couple of weeks ago and he is a super nice guy and makes a great product which is reasonably priced.

http://www.branding-irons.biz/index.html

Highly recommended.


----------



## mrlucky (Dec 11, 2012)

Rockler's got them on sale right now.


----------

